# Lord of the Rings Personality Test



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol:

I got envy of Bond's personality tests ...

Take the test and find out which personality of the Lord of th Rings you are...

I am Legolas  
Elf of course 

Lord of the Rings Personality Test


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I haven't seen the movie yet,
But I am Sam


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Frodo here


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

And another Frodo here!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'm Sam too.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Sam i am. movie was great but a tad too long. can't believe i have to wait two more years to know how it ends


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Another legolas here.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Wait two more years? Are you kidding? Go buy the book! You'll know in two weeks. Then you can be like the audience at Rocky Horror and say all the dialogue along with the characters.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I have been a Gandalf for years , when the going gets tough I seem to have the magical solution . And by the way I think 
J.R.T. and his trilogy RULE .


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'd love to try it, but the link won't work for me! What is the URL?

I'm not surprised Cape Chef is Sam: loyal AND a good cook!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Am I the only Boromir here??


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

another frodo here.....haven't seen the movie and probably won't. Books are much more exciting as a general rule.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I haven't seen the movie and read only The Hobbit (107 years ago) but I am Samwise Gamgee.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I'm a Legolas as well.. now if only I was as pretty as the movie Legolas. Are elfs typically vain? 

Judging entirely by people's posts, I definitely would have said that Cape Chef and Kyle are Sam's. Isa could be a Sam also. I envisioned Mr. Bond and Atheneaus to be more like Pippin because they're all rather mischievous and cheer up the whole board. Big Hat seems better suited to be Gandalf -- wise with a slightly dangerous edge.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sam, I'm curious as to how many characters are available in the test.....


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Risa you broke my heart.You teared it into pieces and you made a San Francisco cioppino with it.

I am a


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Athenaeus,

Is your heart broken because I lumped you with Mr. Bond? Because it certainly couldn't be because I said you were a lovable hobbit like Pippin. Did I already mention that my new and very adorable puppy is named Pippin?

Why don't we make Mr. Bond into Saruman, or better yet, Sauron? hehehehe


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Tandem with Pete. I am Boromir! (and I don't have hairy feet!)


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I have always wanted to be Radagast. He is only mentioned in theTrilogy. I share his philosophy and have for many years. Unfortunately, he wasn't a possible answer on the test. You can find out more about wizards in "Unfinished Tales".


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I am Strider. Hmmm any lost kindoms to reclaim???


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Where did you find the possible answers? I searched also for that but I dodn't find anything...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I figured out how to find the address even though the link still didnt' work for me....

Despite my unhairy feet, I am Frodo! Frodette?


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I'm Sam aswell. there's a few of us now.


----------

